
Have You Seen Any Nazi Uranium? - bequanna
https://www.npr.org/2019/08/31/755478866/have-you-seen-any-nazi-uranium-these-researchers-want-to-know
======
celias
Physics Today has an article about this

[https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/PT.3.420...](https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/PT.3.4202)

